# AIB Insurance Introduce Steve!



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Morning!

As a bit of fun, we like to introduce our new recruits. Here's our newest recruit, Steve:

https://www.aib-insurance.co.uk/news/introducing-newest-team-member-steve-hambleton

To contact Steve & the team for a quote, contact us on 02380268351

AIB Insurance
Leah Burt


----------

